# Récupération d'un signal sur un script shell



## NeoJF (24 Mars 2004)

Comme mon sujet l'indique, je recherche le moyen de récupérer un signal système qui serait envoyé à un script shell.
Cela est possible sur des commandes que l'on programme, avec la fonction signal, qui permet de récupérer les différents types de signaux (SIGINT, SIGKILL, etc) mais cela est-il aussi possible avec les scripts ? Et si oui, comment fait-on ?
Merci.


----------



## plumber (25 Mars 2004)

http://steve-parker.org/sh/trap.shtml

http://www.research.umbc.edu/~tarr/perl/perl4/ch15-processes.html


----------



## NeoJF (25 Mars 2004)

Super! merci beaucoup !


----------

